# Neue Serie Touch Panels für S7 und andere SPS´en



## rringel (5 Dezember 2005)

unter www.visam.de findet man eine neue Serie an Touch Panels von 5,7 Zoll bis zu 15 Zoll, alle in Farbe und in Auflösungen von 320x240 bis zu 1024x768 Pixeln. Preise sind sehr interesant, da auch die komplette Software incl. Laufzeit enthalten sind.
Die erstellten Projekte sind sowohl auf den Touch Panels als auch auf Standard Windows Rechnern verwendbar.
Ist eine sehr gute Alternative zu den bekannten TP´s !


----------

